# We wish you a Merry Christmas



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

The little doves D3 & D4 did the honors this year posing for our family Christmas card. 

NAB & the pigeons & the doves & the bunnies


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Absolutely the most beautiful tree I've seen this year!! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is beautiful, thanks Nab!

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You are OUTdoing yourself, Nab! BEAUTIFULLY DONE!! 

One GORGEOUS PICTURE!!

I don't do a Christmas tree but will send a most heartfelt

*SEASON'S GREETINGS !!*


*FROM*

*SQUEAKS* *'/'* *'/'*


*GYPSY* 
=^.^=

*TWIGGY* 
=^.^=

*Timmy* 
=^.^= (the shy one)

&

SHI *(~.^)*


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Beautiful card Nab!

Seasons Greetings to you all!

Lindi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wonderful card 
Merry Christmas to you too!

And by the way...I LOVE the Christmas tree 'decorations'!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Nab Your The Greatest, Wonderful Christmas Card. I Wish You And Yours A Very Merry Christmas .george


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

now if only we could find a way to put more on... =)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I was expecting something along the lines of an owl or raptor with a Santa hat... but this picture outdoes them all!! Thanks for the lovely "card".


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Matt D. said:


> now if only we could find a way to put more on... =)


Crazy Glue some safflower seeds among the branches. - Keeps 'em entertained for hours.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one stunning Christmas Card. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Nab!

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Beautiful tree. Marry Christmas Nab.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They posed perfectly. Merry Christmas, Nab.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Gee, where did you buy such nice Christmas trees ornaments? I'll love to get some!  

Just kidding .... Merry Christmas!  

Suzanna


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is a beautiful card Nab. Thank you for the seasonal wishes and a Merry Christmas to you as well.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great card, Nab! Happy Holidays to you and yours!

Terry


----------

